# San Miguel Eskrima Interview with GM. Mendoza



## stickmaster2000 (Jun 18, 2007)

*San Miguel Eskrima Interview with Grandmaster Federico Mendoza Jnr.*
*Cebu City**, **Philippines**  **June 17th 2007*

A three part video interview featuring Grandmaster Federico Mendoza Jnr. An original student of the founder of San Miguel Eskrima Grandmaster Momoy Canete; Is now available for viewing on YouTube.

Part 1.              http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wqXgo6xaLU
Part 2.              http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOSxkk-ahHk
Part 3.              http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gu2wiQ0XRzc

Grandmaster Mendoza also gave a written interview answering the same questions as put to him on the video interview. His answers in this are a little more detailed and will be posted shortly.


----------

